# OLAP vs OLTP



## internet (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo,
ich erkundige mich derzeit im Internet über die zwei Möglichkeiten der Daten.
Ich möchte das ganze auf Daten von z.B. aktuellen Börsenkurse beziehen.

Allerdings steige ich noch nicht so genau durch.
Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand die Erhellung gibt.

Ich habe folgende Dinge über OLAP gelesen:


> ein Überbegriff für Technologien, Methoden und Tools zur *Ad-hoc-Analyse* multidimensionaler Informationen



OLTP hingegen hat häufig einfache Anfragen, es werden kleine Datenmengen angefragt und operieren hauptsächlich auf aktuelllen Daten.

OLAP hat weniger häufige, komplexe Anfragen, große Datenmengen und operiert auf *akutellen und historischen* Daten.

Welches Datenmodell (Ist es ein Datenmodell??!?!?) ist eurer meinung nach die richtige Wahl für das Szenario (Börse)?
Die Daten sollen in Echtzeit aufbereitet werden und in einem Diagramm erstellt werden.

Ich wäre euch dankbar über Antworten.


----------



## SamHotte (12. Okt 2011)

Was willst Du mit den Börsenkursen denn anstellen? Willst Du sie bspw. als Grafik anzeigen und diese Grafik alle paar Zeiteinheiten aktualisieren? Oder möchtest Du gewaltige Auswertungen darauf fahren? Für letzteres könnte sich der Aufwand für ein OLAP-Datenmodell lohnen, für ersteres eher nicht.

OPAL ist nicht nur ein Datenmodell-Unterschied, sondern Du benötigst auch andere bzw. zusätzliche Features in Deinem DBMS.


----------



## internet (13. Okt 2011)

Ich möchte Grafiken (Charts) erstellen:

Erstelle ich nun eine Grafik sollen die Börsenkurse zu dieser Zeit erstellt werden, also sie sollen sich nicht ständig aktualisieren.
Dafür würdest du ein OLTP - Datenmodell nehmen ?


----------



## tuttle64 (13. Okt 2011)

Aufgrund der hier gelieferten Infos tendiere ich eher auf OLAP. Wenn grössere Datenmengen ausgewertet werden sollen, wird die Auswertung mit OLAP i.d.R. besser unterstützt. Wenn die Datenmengen bescheiden sind, spielt es für die Auswertung keine Rolle ob OLAP oder OLTP.


----------



## internet (13. Okt 2011)

Aber ich habe jetzt auch folgende Angaben überr OLTP gesehen:

- Für ERP - Lösungen die bessere Wahl
- OLAP eher nur für Manager, Geschäftsführung relevant
- OLTP für das operationale Tagesgeschäft ideal

Ich brauche eben eine Lösung für die Verarbeitung vieler Transaktionen in ECHTZEIT.


----------



## internet (24. Okt 2011)

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Okt 2011)

Also, eigentlich haben die beiden Dinge doch wenig miteinander zu tun.

OLTP ist eine Beschreibung/Definition für die Datenverarbeitung.
OLAP ist eine Methode zur Analyse von Informationen.

Sind doch zwei ganz verschiedene Nutzungsgebiete. Und vor allem sind das keine Datenmodelle.


----------



## mixer3323 (24. Okt 2011)

OLTP kann doch genauso die Daten analysieren ? Oder etwa nicht ?


----------

